# Placing Mini Behind Wall Mounted TV?



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

Thinking about mounting the Mini to wall behind my wall hung TV as an option.
Have some questions:

1) Has any1 bought the TiVo Mini Mount & IR Adapter kit to do this? 
2) Where would the IR eye go from the kit?
3) Is it doable to put the Mini in a distant closet & use an IR or RF repeater to control it remotely?
4) Other options?

*Goals are:*
Clean look.
No device hanging below the TV.
Refrain from cut outs in the wall to "hide" them. 
Slim profile TV & Mount makes positioning the Mini very limited.

Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Power is going to be the biggest issue. Do you have a plug rig behind the TV wi an extra outlet for the Mini? If so then the Mini can be mounted anywhere behind the TV it will fit. Just stick it to the wall or the TV using some velcro. You may not even need the IR eye. The remote signal may bounce off the wall and hit the Mini. If you do need the eye then upi would stick it either to the TV or the wall somewhere where the remote signal can easily hit it and looks clean to you. I've never seen one in person, but I have other similar devices, and the eye is relatively small and discrete.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Power is going to be the biggest issue. Do you have a plug rig behind the TV wi an extra outlet for the Mini? If so then the Mini can be mounted anywhere behind the TV it will fit. Just stick it to the wall or the TV using some velcro. You may not even need the IR eye. The remote signal may bounce off the wall and hit the Mini. If you do need the eye then upi would stick it either to the TV or the wall somewhere where the remote signal can easily hit it and looks clean to you. I've never seen one in person, but I have other similar devices, and the eye is relatively small and discrete.


Shoot I forgot that the Mini needs it own power.
May necessitate a move to distant closet since the wall where the TV is only has one power outlet with a single plug-in.

Can a IR or RF repeater control the Mini in this last case?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The one TiVo offers is USB. But there are wireless ones that basically detect IR and then recreate it at the other end.

If you want to keep it behind the TV one of these might help...

http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Unlimited-PWR-PSLIB-2-Xtender-Splitter/dp/B000234UFG


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

This thread might be of interest to you.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502001


----------

